# Beekeeping Photobomb (How NOT to market your honey)



## CNY_Bees




----------



## broodhead

Funny, I have been thinking about a brand name for that tag, you can call it, "Squatting Bloom", pure and natural!!!


----------



## ARGluck

I'm not sure I've ever laughed while reading this forum but today I definitely did!


----------



## biggraham610

:lpf:


----------



## drlonzo

:lpf: I needed a good laugh today..


----------



## debcst5823

Great photo thank you for sharing honey looks delicious !here is mine no labels first year only harvested 2- 24 oz. and some comb


----------



## rtoney

You should be able to convince all that things around your place are all natural.


----------



## Beesure!

Maybe you can call your place Honey bucket apiary ?


----------



## StevenG

Thanks for sharing, that was soooo funny! :lpf:


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Really cool! 

@Angel, am I allowed to post it on a German forum? With photo credits to you, of course!


----------



## sqkcrk

debcst5823 said:


> Great photo thank you for sharing honey looks delicious !here is mine no labels first year only harvested 2- 24 oz. and some comb


Who ate the honey no longer in the container?


----------



## debcst5823

My family and friends it WAPS just for us this year, why you ask?


----------



## sqkcrk

WAPS?

I'm just used to seeing full containers, that's all.


----------



## debcst5823

Well we had to taste too! Next year full bottles for sure, for sale! How was your harvest? 🐝


----------



## sqkcrk

Of course. I meant nothing.

Decent. But not as plentiful as I had hoped it would be. And dark. Bamboo, loostrife, knap weed, darkened and flavored the goldenrod that came after the early crop was harvested. The early honey is lighter colored and more pleasingly flavorful. Perhaps lighter in color than yours. Probably more clover than much else.

It's going to be around 400 some buckets I believe.


----------



## debcst5823

I treated my hive with Apistan, will the honey in spring be OK to harvest?


----------



## sqkcrk

Most beekeepers harvest this time of year and didn't know anyone was using Apistan anymore. What w/the Fluvalinate showing up in the wax and pollen.

To answer your question though, probably.


----------



## Tigger19687

What is even funnier to a CAT person ...... how do you get the cat to poop on the GRASS and NOT in the Garden ??

:scratch:


----------



## babybee

Maybe the cat needed some ky jelly instead of ky honey. Hahahahaha. Sorry


----------



## missybee

Like your simple label! And cute picture. We got a whole 1/4 cup from some comb I dripped honey out of. (all new nucs, short nectar season at home) The wild hive down here we did get a quart of some of the best tasting honey I have ever tasted.


----------



## pmshoney

Angel,

That made my day very funny thanks for sharing!

I saw a webpage pic of folks selling honey and saying we don't use chemicals no treatments nothing but pure honey no mite treatments applied!
Well they must of took the honey pic at someone else's bee yard in the background was a bucket of mite treatment and in another pic there were 2 people applying mite treatment strips I got a kick out of that as well. Note to every one always scan back ground of pics lol.


----------



## WLeeH

I nearly peed myself :lpf:


----------

